# hs_err problems



## webwoman301 (Feb 5, 2010)

While playing games in Pogo.com, my computer crashes in the middle of game with an hs_err_pid file stuck on my desktop. I know that it is a Java JVM problem. I printed out the programming error page and tried to compare it to Sun Microsystems error reports. I am not a programmer and its hard to find if there is a bug. Anyone else having this problem, and is there any help?


----------



## rossva (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi, welcome to TSF!

You're spot on, this is a JVM issue.

First thing we need to do is make sure you're on the latest version of JRTE. Latest version is 6r18, are you on this version.

If not head over here http://www.java.com/en/download/ie_manual.jsp?locale=en&host=www.java.com:80 and download it.

If you do have this version, please completely remove it and then reinstall from the above location.

Test after this and let us know how it goes.

If you still have the same problem please upload the new hs_err_pid file.

Thanks


----------



## webwoman301 (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi,

I am on 6.0_18-b07 that's the JRE, it also says Client VM (16.0-b13 mixed mode, sharing windows -x86)

It also says problematic frame: C [mshtml.dll+0x18295a] The crash happened outside the JAVA VIRTUAL MACHINE in native code.

Thanks for your help. Please let me know if I need the other JVM.

Linda


----------



## rossva (Dec 24, 2009)

Hmm OK... seems to be an issue of compatability between your version of RTE and IE, but you're on the latest version of Java I see.

Had a quick look round and I think the issue might actually not occur in an earlier JRTE (Yup I know my first post said to make sure you're on the latest version!)

So, you could try completing removing this version and installing a prior, this would be interesting.

If I could take a look at the hs_err_pid, would help me out a bit more.


----------



## webwoman301 (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi,

It looked like the same, but I downloaded the one you gave me anyway because it was still crashing and had it delete the previous. I will send you the error if it occurs again. Thanks so much for your help. You are great!

Linda


----------



## webwoman301 (Feb 5, 2010)

A fatal error has been detected by the Java Runtime Environment:
#
# EXCEPTION_ACCESS_VIOLATION (0xc0000005) at pc=0x3dba295a, pid=3620, tid=3272
#
# JRE version: 6.0_18-b07
# Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (16.0-b13 mixed mode, sharing windows-x86 )
# Problematic frame:
# C [mshtml.dll+0x18295a]
#
# If you would like to submit a bug report, please visit:
# http://java.sun.com/webapps/bugreport/crash.jsp
# The crash happened outside the Java Virtual Machine in native code.
# See problematic frame for where to report the bug.
#

--------------- T H R E A D ---------------

Current thread (0x0bed5400): JavaThread "Thread-2" [_thread_in_native, id=3272, stack(0x0cc20000,0x0cd20000)]

siginfo: ExceptionCode=0xc0000005, reading address 0x00000138

Registers:
EAX=0x00000000, EBX=0x00000000, ECX=0x0000002f, EDX=0x289a3020
ESP=0x0cd1f924, EBP=0x0cd1f93c, ESI=0x0522dbd8, EDI=0x7c8097e0
EIP=0x3dba295a, EFLAGS=0x00010246

Top of Stack: (sp=0x0cd1f924)
0x0cd1f924: 00000000 0522dbd8 2899b490 3dadcafd
0x0cd1f934: 0522dbd8 00000000 0cd1f950 3dad587c
0x0cd1f944: 0522dbd8 0bed5400 0524f870 0cd1f960
0x0cd1f954: 3dbd7bfc 0522dbd8 2899b490 0cd1f9ac
0x0cd1f964: 6d413179 0524f870 09d59f37 0bed5510
0x0cd1f974: 0cd1f9b4 0524f870 00000000 00000000
0x0cd1f984: 2d3d41e8 00000000 0cd1f98c 00000000
0x0cd1f994: 0cd1f9c0 289a3020 00000000 2899b490 

Instructions: (pc=0x3dba295a)
0x3dba294a: d4 9c d2 3d 8b 3d 10 13 a2 3d 8b f1 ff d7 33 db
0x3dba295a: 39 98 38 01 00 00 74 1f ff 35 d4 9c d2 3d ff d7 


Stack: [0x0cc20000,0x0cd20000], sp=0x0cd1f924, free space=3fe0cd1f458k
Native frames: (J=compiled Java code, j=interpreted, Vv=VM code, C=native code)
C [mshtml.dll+0x18295a]
C [mshtml.dll+0xb587c]
C [mshtml.dll+0x1b7bfc]
C [jp2iexp.dll+0x3179]
j sun.plugin2.main.server.IExplorerPlugin.javaScriptReleaseObject(Lsun/plugin2/liveconnect/BrowserSideObjectV+4
j sun.plugin2.main.server.LiveConnectSupport$PerPluginInfo.releaseAllObjects()V+34
j sun.plugin2.main.server.LiveConnectSupport.shutdown(I)V+42
j sun.plugin2.main.server.JVMInstance.unregisterApplet(I)V+63
j sun.plugin2.main.server.JVMInstance.dispose()V+67
j sun.plugin2.main.server.JVMInstance.access$2600(Lsun/plugin2/main/server/JVMInstanceV+1
j sun.plugin2.main.server.JVMInstance$Listener.jvmExited(Lsun/plugin2/jvm/JVMLauncherV+86
j sun.plugin2.jvm.JVMLauncher.fireJVMExited()V+31
j sun.plugin2.jvm.JVMLauncher.access$300(Lsun/plugin2/jvm/JVMLauncherV+1
j sun.plugin2.jvm.JVMLauncher$JVMWatcher.run()V+50
j java.lang.Thread.run()V+11
v ~StubRoutines::call_stub
V [jvm.dll+0xf072c]
V [jvm.dll+0x17fd51]
V [jvm.dll+0xf08f7]
V [jvm.dll+0xf096d]
V [jvm.dll+0x11a4c0]
V [jvm.dll+0x1dd924]
V [jvm.dll+0x17f9cc]
C [MSVCR71.dll+0x9565]
C [kernel32.dll+0xb729]

Java frames: (J=compiled Java code, j=interpreted, Vv=VM code)
j sun.plugin2.main.server.IExplorerPlugin.iUnknownRelease(J)V+0
j sun.plugin2.main.server.IExplorerPlugin.javaScriptReleaseObject(Lsun/plugin2/liveconnect/BrowserSideObjectV+4
j sun.plugin2.main.server.LiveConnectSupport$PerPluginInfo.releaseAllObjects()V+34
j sun.plugin2.main.server.LiveConnectSupport.shutdown(I)V+42
j sun.plugin2.main.server.JVMInstance.unregisterApplet(I)V+63
j sun.plugin2.main.server.JVMInstance.dispose()V+67
j sun.plugin2.main.server.JVMInstance.access$2600(Lsun/plugin2/main/server/JVMInstanceV+1
j sun.plugin2.main.server.JVMInstance$Listener.jvmExited(Lsun/plugin2/jvm/JVMLauncherV+86
j sun.plugin2.jvm.JVMLauncher.fireJVMExited()V+31
j sun.plugin2.jvm.JVMLauncher.access$300(Lsun/plugin2/jvm/JVMLauncherV+1
j sun.plugin2.jvm.JVMLauncher$JVMWatcher.run()V+50
j java.lang.Thread.run()V+11
v ~StubRoutines::call_stub

--------------- P R O C E S S ---------------

Java Threads: ( => current thread )
=>0x0bed5400 JavaThread "Thread-2" [_thread_in_native, id=3272, stack(0x0cc20000,0x0cd20000)]
0x0becc400 JavaThread "Thread-1" [_thread_in_native, id=1244, stack(0x0ca20000,0x0cb20000)]
0x0be84c00 JavaThread "traceMsgQueueThread" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=1980, stack(0x0c710000,0x0c810000)]
0x0be3ec00 JavaThread "Low Memory Detector" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3928, stack(0x0c510000,0x0c610000)]
0x0be38400 JavaThread "CompilerThread0" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3488, stack(0x0c410000,0x0c510000)]
0x0be36c00 JavaThread "Attach Listener" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=676, stack(0x0c310000,0x0c410000)]
0x0be35400 JavaThread "Signal Dispatcher" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=560, stack(0x0c210000,0x0c310000)]
0x0be2d800 JavaThread "Finalizer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3176, stack(0x0c110000,0x0c210000)]
0x0be2c400 JavaThread "Reference Handler" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=1868, stack(0x0c010000,0x0c110000)]

Other Threads:
0x0be2b000 VMThread [stack: 0x0bf10000,0x0c010000] [id=3632]
0x0be49400 WatcherThread [stack: 0x0c610000,0x0c710000] [id=696]

VM state:not at safepoint (normal execution)

VM Mutex/Monitor currently owned by a thread: None

Heap
def new generation total 3712K, used 2200K [0x26990000, 0x26d90000, 0x27430000)
eden space 3328K, 66% used [0x26990000, 0x26bb61a0, 0x26cd0000)
from space 384K, 0% used [0x26cd0000, 0x26cd0000, 0x26d30000)
to space 384K, 0% used [0x26d30000, 0x26d30000, 0x26d90000)
tenured generation total 4096K, used 0K [0x27430000, 0x27830000, 0x28990000)
the space 4096K, 0% used [0x27430000, 0x27430000, 0x27430200, 0x27830000)
compacting perm gen total 12288K, used 827K [0x28990000, 0x29590000, 0x2c990000)
the space 12288K, 6% used [0x28990000, 0x28a5ef30, 0x28a5f000, 0x29590000)
ro space 10240K, 51% used [0x2c990000, 0x2ceb7b58, 0x2ceb7c00, 0x2d390000)
rw space 12288K, 54% used [0x2d390000, 0x2da24ce0, 0x2da24e00, 0x2df90000)

Dynamic libraries:
0x00400000 - 0x0049c000 C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
0x7c900000 - 0x7c9b2000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdll.dll
0x7c800000 - 0x7c8f6000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
0x77dd0000 - 0x77e6b000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ADVAPI32.dll
0x77e70000 - 0x77f02000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\RPCRT4.dll
0x77fe0000 - 0x77ff1000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\Secur32.dll
0x77f10000 - 0x77f59000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\GDI32.dll
0x7e410000 - 0x7e4a1000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\USER32.dll
0x77c10000 - 0x77c68000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcrt.dll
0x77f60000 - 0x77fd6000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHLWAPI.dll
0x7c9c0000 - 0x7d1d7000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
0x774e0000 - 0x7761d000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll
0x78130000 - 0x78258000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll
0x77120000 - 0x771ab000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\OLEAUT32.dll
0x3dfd0000 - 0x3e015000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\iertutil.dll
0x77c00000 - 0x77c08000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\VERSION.dll
0x5cb70000 - 0x5cb96000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ShimEng.dll
0x71590000 - 0x71609000 C:\WINDOWS\AppPatch\AcLayers.DLL
0x769c0000 - 0x76a74000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\USERENV.dll
0x73000000 - 0x73026000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINSPOOL.DRV
0x76390000 - 0x763ad000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\IMM32.DLL
0x629c0000 - 0x629c9000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\LPK.DLL
0x74d90000 - 0x74dfb000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\USP10.dll
0x773d0000 - 0x774d3000 C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.2600.5512_x-ww_35d4ce83\comctl32.dll
0x5d090000 - 0x5d12a000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\comctl32.dll
0x3e1c0000 - 0x3e78d000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\IEFRAME.dll
0x76bf0000 - 0x76bfb000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSAPI.DLL
0x5ad70000 - 0x5ada8000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\UxTheme.dll
0x74720000 - 0x7476c000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSCTF.dll
0x00c80000 - 0x00f45000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\xpsp2res.dll
0x77b40000 - 0x77b62000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\apphelp.dll
0x755c0000 - 0x755ee000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\msctfime.ime
0x5dff0000 - 0x5e01f000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\IEUI.dll
0x76380000 - 0x76385000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSIMG32.dll
0x4ec50000 - 0x4edfb000 C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.GdiPlus_6595b64144ccf1df_1.0.6001.22319_x-ww_f0b4c2df\gdiplus.dll
0x47060000 - 0x47081000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\xmllite.dll
0x76fd0000 - 0x7704f000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CLBCATQ.DLL
0x77050000 - 0x77115000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\COMRes.dll
0x746f0000 - 0x7471a000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\msimtf.dll
0x77a20000 - 0x77a74000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\cscui.dll
0x76600000 - 0x7661d000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\CSCDLL.dll
0x77920000 - 0x77a13000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\SETUPAPI.dll
0x325c0000 - 0x325d2000 C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\msohev.dll
0x61930000 - 0x6197a000 C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\ieproxy.dll
0x7d1e0000 - 0x7d49c000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\msi.dll
0x7e720000 - 0x7e7d0000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\SXS.DLL
0x3d930000 - 0x3da01000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WININET.dll
0x01dc0000 - 0x01dc9000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\Normaliz.dll
0x75cf0000 - 0x75d81000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MLANG.dll
0x71ab0000 - 0x71ac7000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ws2_32.dll
0x71aa0000 - 0x71aa8000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2HELP.dll
0x10000000 - 0x10010000 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
0x01f60000 - 0x01ffb000 C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_6b128700\MSVCR80.dll
0x02000000 - 0x0237f000 c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
0x77a80000 - 0x77b15000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CRYPT32.dll
0x77b20000 - 0x77b32000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSASN1.dll
0x76c90000 - 0x76cb8000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\imagehlp.dll
0x76b40000 - 0x76b6d000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINMM.dll
0x76c30000 - 0x76c5e000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINTRUST.dll
0x71ad0000 - 0x71ad9000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WSOCK32.dll
0x5cd70000 - 0x5cd77000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\serwvdrv.dll
0x5b0a0000 - 0x5b0a7000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\umdmxfrm.dll
0x02480000 - 0x02538000 C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\3.1.807.1746\swg.dll
0x76d60000 - 0x76d79000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\iphlpapi.dll
0x68000000 - 0x68036000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsaenh.dll
0x6d440000 - 0x6d44c000 C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
0x7c340000 - 0x7c396000 C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\MSVCR71.dll
0x6daf0000 - 0x6db02000 C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
0x71a50000 - 0x71a8f000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
0x662b0000 - 0x66308000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\hnetcfg.dll
0x71a90000 - 0x71a98000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\wshtcpip.dll
0x01ed0000 - 0x01efc000 C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\YTSingleInstance.dll
0x74c80000 - 0x74cac000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\OLEACC.dll
0x76080000 - 0x760e5000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSVCP60.dll
0x76ee0000 - 0x76f1c000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\RASAPI32.dll
0x76e90000 - 0x76ea2000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasman.dll
0x5b860000 - 0x5b8b5000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\NETAPI32.dll
0x76eb0000 - 0x76edf000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\TAPI32.dll
0x76e80000 - 0x76e8e000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\rtutils.dll
0x722b0000 - 0x722b5000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\sensapi.dll
0x76fc0000 - 0x76fc6000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasadhlp.dll
0x76f20000 - 0x76f47000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\DNSAPI.dll
0x71d40000 - 0x71d5b000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\actxprxy.dll
0x76fb0000 - 0x76fb8000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\winrnr.dll
0x76f60000 - 0x76f8c000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLDAP32.dll
0x3da20000 - 0x3dd95000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll
0x746c0000 - 0x746e9000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\msls31.dll
0x42f90000 - 0x42ff0000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ieapfltr.dll
0x77690000 - 0x776b1000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\NTMARTA.DLL
0x71bf0000 - 0x71c03000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\SAMLIB.dll
0x75c50000 - 0x75ccd000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\JScript.dll
0x42b90000 - 0x42c07000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtmled.dll
0x1b000000 - 0x1b00c000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ImgUtil.dll
0x41e30000 - 0x41e3e000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\pngfilt.dll
0x420c0000 - 0x420f9000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\Dxtrans.dll
0x76b20000 - 0x76b31000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATL.DLL
0x6d430000 - 0x6d43a000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\ddrawex.dll
0x73760000 - 0x737ab000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\DDRAW.dll
0x73bc0000 - 0x73bc6000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\DCIMAN32.dll
0x42010000 - 0x42067000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\Dxtmsft.dll
0x42070000 - 0x420a2000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\iepeers.dll
0x72d20000 - 0x72d29000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdmaud.drv
0x72d10000 - 0x72d18000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\msacm32.drv
0x77be0000 - 0x77bf5000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSACM32.dll
0x77bd0000 - 0x77bd7000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\midimap.dll
0x74980000 - 0x74aa3000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\msxml3.dll
0x6d7d0000 - 0x6d7eb000 C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\wsdetect.dll
0x6cc60000 - 0x6cc68000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\dispex.dll
0x6d410000 - 0x6d42e000 C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2iexp.dll
0x6d800000 - 0x6da97000 C:\PROGRA~1\Java\jre6\bin\client\jvm.dll
0x6d7b0000 - 0x6d7bc000 C:\PROGRA~1\Java\jre6\bin\verify.dll
0x6d330000 - 0x6d34f000 C:\PROGRA~1\Java\jre6\bin\java.dll
0x6d290000 - 0x6d298000 C:\PROGRA~1\Java\jre6\bin\hpi.dll
0x6d7f0000 - 0x6d7ff000 C:\PROGRA~1\Java\jre6\bin\zip.dll
0x097b0000 - 0x097b6000 C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2native.dll
0x6d1d0000 - 0x6d1e3000 C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\deploy.dll
0x6d610000 - 0x6d623000 C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\net.dll
0x6d630000 - 0x6d639000 C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\nio.dll
0x6d6b0000 - 0x6d6f3000 C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\regutils.dll
0x6d000000 - 0x6d14a000 C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\awt.dll
0x7d4b0000 - 0x7d4d2000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\DHCPCSVC.DLL
0x77d00000 - 0x77d33000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\netman.dll
0x76d40000 - 0x76d58000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MPRAPI.dll
0x77cc0000 - 0x77cf2000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ACTIVEDS.dll
0x76e10000 - 0x76e35000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\adsldpc.dll
0x76400000 - 0x765a5000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\netshell.dll
0x76c00000 - 0x76c2e000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\credui.dll
0x478c0000 - 0x478ca000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\dot3api.dll

VM Arguments:
jvm_args: -Xbootclasspath/a:C:\PROGRA~1\Java\jre6\lib\deploy.jar;C:\PROGRA~1\Java\jre6\lib\javaws.jar;C:\PROGRA~1\Java\jre6\lib\plugin.jar -Xmx32m -Djava.awt.headless=true -Dkernel.background.download=false -Dkernel.download.dialog=false -XX:MaxDirectMemorySize=64m 
java_command: <unknown>
Launcher Type: generic

Environment Variables:
PATH=C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer;;C:\WINDOWS\system32;C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\system32\WBEM;C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel;C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adaptec Shared\System
USERNAME=Martinko_
OS=Windows_NT
PROCESSOR_IDENTIFIER=x86 Family 15 Model 2 Stepping 9, GenuineIntel



--------------- S Y S T E M ---------------

OS: Windows XP Build 2600 Service Pack 3

CPU:total 1 (1 cores per cpu, 1 threads per core) family 15 model 2 stepping 9, cmov, cx8, fxsr, mmx, sse, sse2

Memory: 4k page, physical 195568k(114944k free), swap 552208k(200404k free)

vm_info: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (16.0-b13) for windows-x86 JRE (1.6.0_18-b07), built on Dec 17 2009 13:35:55 by "java_re" with MS VC++ 7.1 (VS2003)

time: Tue Feb 09 12:49:54 2010
elapsed time: 1193 seconds

Hope you can find what this is and why it is happening. This is so annoying crashing in the middle of a pogo game.

Thanks!

Linda


----------



## webwoman301 (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi,

I sent you the err page above. Hope you get a chance to take a look at it! Thanks,
Linda


----------



## webwoman301 (Feb 5, 2010)

*hs_err_pid error message*

Hi,

I sent you the error message on 2-12 and have not heard anything from you. I reformatted my hard drive and still having the same problem.

Linda


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi.

Please be as patient as possible, we are all volunteers here and do not always have time for TSF.

Have you attempted to use a different browser?


----------



## webwoman301 (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank you for taking the time you reply. I guess I didn't know how you guys worked this area. We do appreciate all that you do. It's just frustrating. I tried mozilla but that doesn't work well in pogo.com. That's the only other browzer that I know of.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

You're certain you have the latest version of Firefox?

There are other browsers you can try such as Google Chrome, Opera, Safari and more

You have the latest Macromedia Flash Player installed?


----------



## webwoman301 (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank you I will try a different browser and see if that works. Also will check Macromedia Flash player too. Thanks for all your help. I will let you know what works.


----------



## tman1937 (Sep 27, 2010)

webwoman301 i have the exact same problem the hs_err_pid that boots me in euchre (pogo) and hoping you get it resolved as it will also solve my problem....it is very upsetting in the middle of a rating game to fly out of the game ill be watching for the hints tman1937


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

tman1937 said:


> webwoman301 i have the exact same problem the hs_err_pid that boots me in euchre (pogo) and hoping you get it resolved as it will also solve my problem....it is very upsetting in the middle of a rating game to fly out of the game ill be watching for the hints tman1937


tman, this thread is many months old, it appears that the OP either solved the problem or dropped it.


----------

